# Who is your favorite literary/cinematic monster?



## WynneChanning (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm compiling a list of the most awesomest monsters to feature on my blog (monster and quote) and would love some help:

*Who is your favorite monster and why in a sentence or two?
*
Your input will end up here:
http://wynnechanning.wordpress.com/category/monster-mash/

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## pamstucky (Sep 16, 2011)

The Abominable Snowman!!!!!










Why: I have such great memories of watching that show. When we were young, my sister and I used to hide behind the olive-colored rocking chair when the Abominable Snowman came on the screen. Now, of course, I know him as the lovable character he is!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Hm... do Daleks count?










If not then umm... I'll go for Grendel. Not the one from the movies either.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Mothra, because of the Mothra girls - they crack me up:


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Joel Arnold said:


> Mothra, because of the Mothra girls - they crack me up:


Nothing like a 2 day - Godzilla marathon on AMC!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My favorite: Kalessin, the eldest dragon from Le Guin's _The Farthest Shore_ (Earthsea trilogy). This is not a dragon a knight could slay, and human concepts of good and evil really don't apply to it. Fortunately, to it humans are generally such inconsequential and short-lived creatures that we normally don't have to spend time worrying about it.










However, the monster I'd least want to meet in a dark alley: Cthulhu. Even while "mostly dead" he can drive people insane -- I'd hate to imagine what it would be like to meet him when he (she, it?) gets better. Also, I always have to check how to spell "Cthulhu", which makes it even worse.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

The Fury from the old Captain Britain comics of the 1980s.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

NogDog said:


>


There is even a song about Cthulhu....






... is he rolling over in R'lyeh or what?


----------



## Todd Young (May 2, 2011)

Gamera, the giant flying turtle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

For me, it has to be the huge bronze statue that comes alive in Ray Harryhausen's _Jason and the Argonauts_. No, correct that -- make it ALL of the monsters in _Jason and the Argonauts_.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Tony Richards said:


> For me, it has to be the huge bronze statue that comes alive in Ray Harryhausen's _Jason and the Argonauts_. No, correct that -- make it ALL of the monsters in _Jason and the Argonauts_.


Probably my first pick if I went for movie monsters instead of literary. (Talk about an Achilles' heel.  )


----------



## TJVitt (Feb 24, 2012)

The plot device "Squid" monster from the Watchmen comics.










Just kidding. That's a really dumb monster. Thank goodness it didn't make it into the film version.

I have to agree with NogDog on Cthulu. Any Lovecraft monster, in fact. Most of them were similar and all of them were terrifying. They weren't your typical monsters that'd eat or just kill you, oh no. They did much, much worse things than kill you.

Oh Lovecraft.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Voldemort, without a doubt. I love his backstory.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Does Pennywise from "It" count?  Scared the beejesus out of me.  Still.  Can't abide clowns.


----------



## WynneChanning (Jun 2, 2012)

spotsmom said:


> Does Pennywise from "It" count? Scared the beejesus out of me. Still. Can't abide clowns.


Uh...yeah! He was my choice for best monster. Pennywise lost to "Mankind" in the tournament. Boo.
wynnechanning.wordpress.com/category/monster-mash/


----------



## WynneChanning (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you so much for your monsters! See them here:
http://wynnechanning.wordpress.com/2012/07/30/who-are-your-favourite-monsters/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

NogDog said:


> Probably my first pick if I went for movie monsters instead of literary.


Okay, here's my literary one. Monster stories are all about mankind battling against powerful forces of nature. So on that basis ... Moby Dick. (Okay, so it's a movie too. Pop quiz: who wrote the script?)


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

Well, not 100% sure if most people would qualify this as a monster, but my choice would have to Hannibal Lecter from the Thomas Harris Books. A human, yes, but a very human monster. And I only say the books because they are so much better than the movies. Not that Anthony Hopkins did not deserve his Oscar.


----------



## WynneChanning (Jun 2, 2012)

That Weird Guy.... said:


> Well, not 100% sure if most people would qualify this as a monster, but my choice would have to Hannibal Lecter from the Thomas Harris Books. A human, yes, but a very human monster. And I only say the books because they are so much better than the movies. Not that Anthony Hopkins did not deserve his Oscar.


My other favorite human monster. Excellent.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm a Cookie Monster fan myself.


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

Nobody has mentioned Godzilla himself.    He was awesome.

Not to mention Teen Wolf, Young Frankenstein, and the worms in Squirm.

My brother and I used to sit up late every Saturday night watching the double-header Creature Feature on TV.  Awesome stuff.  lol


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That Weird Guy.... said:


> Well, not 100% sure if most people would qualify this as a monster, but my choice would have to Hannibal Lecter from the Thomas Harris Books. A human, yes, but a very human monster. And I only say the books because they are so much better than the movies. Not that Anthony Hopkins did not deserve his Oscar.


Yeah, he's a monster. But my theory is he's also partly Mephistopholes. He does a Faust-like deal with Starling. What does she come to him seeking? Knowledge. What does he ask for in return? An insight into what really makes her tick ... a piece of her soul, in other words.


----------

